# Games everyone else loved but you thought were shit



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

GTA... all of them. Shit, shit, shit. I tried, I really did, but never once did I enjoy them. They felt so try hard.

I'm a little tempted to say Halo.. but I do really enjoy it. I just think people go OTT about it.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 29, 2008)

Tomb Raider.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Tomb Raider.
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING



I loved the first and second but now, if I try and play them, I find them dull as fuck.. I dunno if it's that the games have got a lot worse, or if they were always boring but my childish mind wasn't too bothered.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2008)

Final Fantasy.
Resistance: Fall of Man


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Final Fantasy.



See, I love Final Fantasy.. especially VII. I love it in the same way I love a favourite book, film or song.


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2008)

Another vote for Tombraider.... an utterly crap game. I much prefered Kula World on my PS1

GTA 3, Vice City and San Andreas were fab.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 29, 2008)

Third vote for Tomb raider.
Can't stand FF or Zelda or any of those 1st person shooters.
Never saw the point of the GTA games.
And detest Lemmings.

Not a Mario fan either.  I like Spyro though  Just so I'm not dissing everything.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 29, 2008)

Bioshock.I hated it.


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2008)

Halo3. Utter dross.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 29, 2008)

Xbox games


----------



## Sunray (Dec 29, 2008)

keybored said:


> Halo3. Utter dross.



Eh?  That was a good game.   Probably the best of the three.


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't played the first two. Thanks for saving me the bother


----------



## irishshapes (Dec 29, 2008)

halo 2
not tried the others
zelda, metroid prime, toooooo fcuking long


----------



## Boycey (Dec 29, 2008)

rock band, guitar hero etc all shite.


----------



## ooo (Dec 29, 2008)

Second life.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2008)

Tomb Raider,Super Mario, not a big fan of those strategy games either.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 29, 2008)

Turok 2 outside off deathmatch. Rubbish


----------



## jontz01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Resident Evil series.. bloody boring.

I'm not with you on GTA though, I've lost too many hours jumping bikes off things...


----------



## 8ball (Dec 29, 2008)

Those Mario games.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2008)

jontz01 said:


> Resident Evil series.. bloody boring.
> 
> I'm not with you on GTA though, I've lost too many hours jumping bikes off things...


One of the pleasures of GTA,ya can just fuck about for hours on it without actually having to play any of the missions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2008)

All Halo games - no blood n guts, so what's the point
War games like Call Of Duty - way too hard and well boring, esp ones which involve co-operating with other players - fuck teamwork, I'm a maverick!
Mario Kart - this is the one I just don't get at all - you just go round and round and nothing else happens apart from improving your score - no story, no fighting, absolutley nothing to hold your interest. The only racing games I like are the Burnout ones, cos they involve crashing and major carnage - it's a shame you don't see the bodies of drivers come smashing through the windscreens when they crash though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2008)

jontz01 said:


> Resident Evil series.. bloody boring.
> 
> I'm not with you on GTA though, I've lost too many hours jumping bikes off things...



RE4 is the greatest game ever made by far


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 29, 2008)

GTA?  i don't even like compter games much and i love them.  great stuff.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 29, 2008)

Carmageddon.

I fucking hated it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2008)

Final Fantasy 7 - terrible, cliche ridden shite
Every single Resident Evil - cack, shit controls, boring puzzles, more hype than gameplay
Every single Tomb Raider - see Res Evil reasons for this also


----------



## stupid kid (Dec 29, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> GTA... all of them. Shit, shit, shit. I tried, I really did, but never once did I enjoy them. They felt so try hard.
> 
> I'm a little tempted to say Halo.. but I do really enjoy it. I just think people go OTT about it.



Yes, GTA is bollocks. Also, the Sims, Animal Crossing, Tomb Raider.

That said, I stopped really being into games a few years back, I knew none of my mates rated burnout, but my house mate had a copy so I gave it a go and it's fucking fantastic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2008)

oh yeah - Animal Crossing and those types of games - anyone over 12 who likes those games should have a serious word with themselves


----------



## SK. (Dec 29, 2008)

Pretty much all of the 1st Person shooters like COD etc Um Halo, yup all the GTA's


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 30, 2008)

pretty much everything released for the 360 this year, except bioshock and most of fallout 3.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 30, 2008)

GTA - I can see that they're good games, I just don't like them
HALO - I was impressed by the environment, but the game itself is utterly pants...and what's with the comedy fucking sound effects when you kill stuff?
Tomb Raider after II - boooooring
Mario, expect for Super Mario 64, which is one of the best games ever.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2008)

I think I'll add golf games after Mario Golf on the Gameboy and one on the master system I used to love. They're shit. Even Wii golf.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, but are you saying that cos they're bad games (as in badly written, bad to play, inconsistent) or because you don't like golf? I don't like the Mario 2d platformers, but that doesn't stop me appreciating that they're really well written, designed and playable - it's like me and the Beatles, I don't like them but can see why others do and accept that they made some decent music...


----------



## Kanda (Dec 30, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I think I'll add golf games after Mario Golf on the Gameboy and one on the master system I used to love. They're shit. Even Wii golf.



Tiger Woods on Wii is a great game.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 30, 2008)

any 3d platformer suck balls. mario and sonic both went lame the second they went 3d. I want 2d platfromers goddanm it.

Metroid prime. far to fiddly and hard.

agree with tomb raider other then the first one which was enjoyable as the puzzles werent too bad and everything was easy enough to find.

the sims. I mean really whats the point. oh and sim city & sim world etc. They were shit.

Theme park/hopsital/zoo/railway and whatever other toss was released.

Every civilization game other then the first two. Too quick!

Rock band/guitar hero. Just fuck off.

dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Yeah, but are you saying that cos they're bad games (as in badly written, bad to play, inconsistent) or because you don't like golf? I don't like the Mario 2d platformers, but that doesn't stop me appreciating that they're really well written, designed and playable - it's like me and the Beatles, I don't like them but can see why others do and accept that they made some decent music...



I quite like the idea of golf games as I loved them so much as a kid, they just don't seem as fun anymore.

Besides, this thread isn't about rationality (obviously ) and whilst I'm not totally enamoured with Halo, I can see that it is a very good title for others.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Tiger Woods on Wii is a great game.



I used to own it... didn't like it at all. I bought it for my Dad for Xmas though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> the sims. I mean really whats the point. oh and sim city & sim world etc. They were shit.
> 
> Theme park/hopsital/zoo/railway and whatever other toss was released.



Hmm, not sure I agree. Sim City was fucking great, as were the Caesar games... and Railway Tycoon.



kained&able said:


> Rock band/guitar hero. Just fuck off.



They're doing GH3 with the guitar for £30 at HMV... I'm tempted, but haven't played it before.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 30, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Tiger Woods on Wii is a great game.


The TW games in general are really good, it's just that golf on the console doesn't work. I don't want to play 18 holes against the AI only to lose at the last fucking hole and miss out on improving my stats. Probably be better if they did away with the whole stat improvement thing in general.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 30, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Hmm, not sure I agree. Sim City was fucking great, as were the Caesar games... and Railway Tycoon.
> 
> 
> 
> They're doing GH3 with the guitar for £30 at HMV... I'm tempted, but haven't played it before.


don't bother; these games are not fun. It's really soporific (unlike games where you fulfill your adolescent blow shit up fantasies )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2008)

Zack and Wiki on the Wii - thought I'd love it but found it boring and annoying

Mario Kart on the Wii and DS -the GBA version where you could collect coins etc.. to get a higher score was addictive but the DS/Wii version doesn't seems to have this and I find it all rather tedious

I didn't get on with playing Final Fantasy or GTA myself but can see that they are excellent games (Mr. QofG's was/is obsessed with both)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2008)

The Sims - pointless turd of a game


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 30, 2008)

old game: street fighter
HIROOOOKEN  

I got most of the GTA yes it was same game but better graphic better cars & weapons each time. But doesn't hold game play. 

world of warcraft & EVE away to much effort

Farcry 2 -  Dull


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 30, 2008)

Half Life 2.

rubbish


----------



## Wolveryeti (Dec 30, 2008)

Civilization 3. People always gush about the civilisation games, and I loved the first 2, but this one just left me feeling violated. So fricking hard!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Half Life 2.
> 
> rubbish



Yep I was seriously let down by this game. There's some nice sections and atmosphere in a few places but the game was average at best. Tedious plot, idiot simple puzzles with a crap ending.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep I was seriously let down by this game. There's some nice sections and atmosphere in a few places but the game was average at best. Tedious plot, idiot simple puzzles with a crap ending.



I can see why you'd think that. I loved it though.


----------



## newme (Dec 30, 2008)

The entire final fantasy series, the chocobo racing was about the most interesting thing about it and the fighting system was a fucking joke, turn based console fighting ffs lol. With pointlessly over the top FMVs all the frigging time to try and make it look halfway interesting.
Civilisation, no clue which it was other than I tried two, jesus fucking christ so horrendously boring.
Every theme 'some boring shit' game. Fail to see whats so great about building a poorly animated hospital/whatever.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 30, 2008)

Cicvilisation was excellent.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 30, 2008)

Pyjamarama.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I can see why you'd think that. I loved it though.



Heh you and me are from different universes when it comes to games innit?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Super Metroid


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Super Metroid



I wouldn't say shit but yeah overated imo...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Half Life 2.
> 
> rubbish



that was brilliant!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> that was brilliant!



Why?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Why?



A great story - lots of shooting, cool weapons and big nasty bugs


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 30, 2008)

Counter strike. Shit graphics, over in seconds and cheats galore.


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 30, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> GTA... all of them. Shit, shit, shit. I tried, I really did, but never once did I enjoy them. They felt so try hard.
> 
> I'm a little tempted to say Halo.. but I do really enjoy it. I just think people go OTT about it.



Everything is shit except Half Life and the Half Life 2 games.


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 30, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Super Metroid



On the SNES? That was a killer game - atmospheric too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> On the SNES? That was a killer game - atmospheric too.



I know other people thought that, but I didn't like it.

Half Life 2 was ok, but too much thinking involved.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 30, 2008)

2D Mario platformers. Sure, iconic, classic, Miyamoto = genius etc but frustrating to actually _play_ IMO, and too much promoted by nostalgic geeks.

(I liked the 3D ones, and also Mario Karts I like, because it doesn't just kill you for missing a pixel.)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 30, 2008)

Elite was another one that was much more fun in theory than in practice, too. All those great wireframe spaceships, and they're all dots with occasional lines connecting to you until they *whoosh* past you for a fraction of a second. Maybe. And don't get me started on docking.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 30, 2008)

All the tomb raider games 

Shit control system, shit level design, shit graphics; all they had going for them was a lass with unfeasible tits prancing about in small shorts. Even when I was a teenager I wasn't _that_ easily impressed ffs.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2008)

GTA - played them all, but the novelty soon wore off. nice idea, but gets boring very quickly.

Medal of Honor - again, ive played them all and it was alright when it first came out, but the last two were awful and behind the times. Way too linear, awful AI and too short.

Tekken - How people think this is better than Dead or Alive is beyond me.


----------



## isitme (Dec 31, 2008)

FridgeMagnet said:


> 2D Mario platformers. Sure, iconic, classic, Miyamoto = genius etc but frustrating to actually _play_ IMO, and too much promoted by nostalgic geeks.
> 
> (I liked the 3D ones, and also Mario Karts I like, because it doesn't just kill you for missing a pixel.)



sorry but I bet you have finished all of them

mario2 was the only one that was too wanky to finish (and i got to the last level, just couldn't be doing with it)

you can't say a game is shit if you sit through it to the end


----------



## isitme (Dec 31, 2008)

counter strike is the one i never understood

everybody on it cheats. and the guns are shit


----------



## isitme (Dec 31, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> Tekken - How people think this is better than Dead or Alive is beyond me.



2d games are more fun than 3d games

there's an uninteresting debate to be had there i'm sure


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 31, 2008)

> And don't get me started on docking.



Easiest thing in the world on the BBC and Spectrum incarnations of Elite; absolute torture on the C64. That was the incentive to get a docking computer...


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2008)

isitme said:


> 2d games are more fun than 3d games
> 
> there's an uninteresting debate to be had there i'm sure



im not sure about that. there are plenty of 3d games i can think of that are great fun.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2008)

isitme said:


> counter strike is the one i never understood
> 
> everybody on it cheats. and the guns are shit



the guns are pretty good imo, but once people just end up using M4A1s or AKs all the time.

and they have no cheating servers to go on.

although the last time i played counter strike was in 2002 so im not sure how much has changed since then.


----------



## isitme (Dec 31, 2008)

soul edge and DOA and bushido blade

but it's still just not the same


----------



## isitme (Dec 31, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> the guns are pretty good imo, but once people just end up using M4A1s or AKs all the time.
> 
> and they have no cheating servers to go on.
> 
> although the last time i played counter strike was in 2002 so im not sure how much has changed since then.



last time i played was 2006 and  it was boring  cos they all used cheats. and yeah they get kicked off, but there is an infinite number of americans.....


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2008)

the first 2 DAOs were fucking amazing.

DAO 3 was only good cos the titties looked more realistic  

i haven't played Ultimate or 4 yet


----------



## isitme (Dec 31, 2008)

same as tomb raider, they gave up on the game once they had you captured


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2008)

isitme said:


> last time i played was 2006 and  it was boring  cos they all used cheats. and yeah they get kicked off, but there is an infinite number of americans.....



I think it was the arcade aspect of CS that i enjoyed so much and the fact that it was the first game I played online.

I played it so much my girlfriend at the time dumped me


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2008)

Dead or Alive Beach Volleyball ffs


----------



## isitme (Dec 31, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> I think it was the arcade aspect of CS that i enjoyed so much and the fact that it was the first game I played online.
> 
> I played it so much my girlfriend at the time dumped me



i think one of the problems for me was that i played it for maybe an hour a day, usually drunk, and people like you just stopped it being fun cs you knew all the positions and shot me in the head and so on


----------



## machine cat (Dec 31, 2008)

isitme said:


> i think one of the problems for me was that i played it for maybe an hour a day, usually drunk, and people like you just stopped it being fun cs you knew all the positions and shot me in the head and so on




bear in mind i was never an awp whore


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Fez909 said:


> Counter strike. Shit graphics, over in seconds and cheats galore.



Good game but you right it spoilt by wall hacking cunts


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 31, 2008)

Pretty much all of them apart from Vib Ribbon and Um Jammer Lammy.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 31, 2008)

isitme said:


> sorry but I bet you have finished all of them
> 
> mario2 was the only one that was too wanky to finish (and i got to the last level, just couldn't be doing with it)
> 
> you can't say a game is shit if you sit through it to the end



Nope, I always got to a certain stage, found myself dying fifty times in a row on the same part of the level because I was hitting jump a millisecond too late, and had a "moment of clarity".


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 31, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> the guns are pretty good imo, but once people just end up using M4A1s or AKs all the time.
> 
> and they have no cheating servers to go on.
> 
> although the last time i played counter strike was in 2002 so im not sure how much has changed since then.



I never got into CS, that was another game I always thought was a bit rubbish.

I did get really into online gaming at one point though. I played Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast, which I got pretty good at, played in proper competition. 

I also played Return To Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, which I really enjoyed. I was in a clan for that one as well. It was pretty fun. When I wasn't playing, I would be talking to other people in my clan on IRC. Or practiscing with them in the game. We had that microphone talky thingy (teamspeak, iirc). We were pretty good in that game as well, and were competitive. RTCW:ET is probably one of my favourite all time games.

I used to played Battlefield 1942 as well, but I didn't know anybody on there. I wish I did. And had a better computer. I know that sometimes on Enemy Territory, on rare occasions, you could have truly epic battles, and I had the same experience on BF1942. It was a bit more rare, though. I did become a pretty expert sniper.

Needless to say, I lost a girlfriend when I started getting into all this.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Needless to say, I lost a girlfriend when I started getting into all this.



That's why I don't play online games anymore. There's no such thing as "just one more round."

These days my gaming is limited to old point n' click adventures and RPGs. They do suck you into their own little world, but at least you can pause/save it when women ask you to do things


----------



## Sunray (Jan 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> any 3d platformer suck balls. mario and sonic both went lame the second they went 3d. I want 2d platfromers goddanm it.
> 
> *Metroid prime. far to fiddly and hard.*
> 
> ...



Easily one of the best games ever created. I played, enjoyed and finished it and did so much she took her helmet off at the end.

The fact you thought it was too hard is less a reflection on the game, more a reflection on you.

Games don't get 9.7 on gamespot easily, here is why its so great.

http://uk.gamespot.com/gamecube/act...vert&om_clk=gssummary&tag=summary;read-review


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 5, 2009)

Kick off 2 (Amiga).

Uncontrollable, piece of shit football game which everyone worshipped for no clear reason.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 5, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> 2D Mario platformers. Sure, iconic, classic, Miyamoto = genius etc but frustrating to actually _play_ IMO, and too much promoted by nostalgic geeks.



See I'm the opposite, I can whizz through all the 2D one's and love them but the 3D one's are too hard!

The Sims-utter shit.

Final Fantasy and all those role playing games can fuck off too.

The early Resident Evil games on the PS1 were shite, everytime you opened a door you went and made a cup of tea ffs. 

Tomb Raider, though I thought everyone hated that?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 5, 2009)

All the Halo games.

The last few Zeldas

most JPRGs


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 28, 2009)

just got bioshock  looks grate but keep getting stuck


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 1, 2009)

All those second world war games are kind of boring. Medal of Honour, Battlefield 1942 etc.


----------



## Final (Mar 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> any 3d platformer suck balls. mario and sonic both went lame the second they went 3d. I want 2d platfromers goddanm it.



Here ya go, a free 2d platformer in the style of the old SNES mario games.

http://www.miraigamer.net/cavestory/

On the download page you can get an english translation patch in case your japanese is a bit rusty.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 5, 2009)

Monopoly. Jesus Christ thank fuck I will never play that boring pile of crap again.


----------



## golightly (Mar 5, 2009)

Monopoly is great when someone has a strop and kicks the board over sending all the pieces flying across the room.


----------



## g force (Mar 5, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Final Fantasy and all those role playing games can fuck off too.



You have no soul 

Tomb Raider was shite, GTA all of them shite, Halo too


----------



## kabbes (Mar 5, 2009)

This thread proves that there is no such thing as the perfect game that will be universally loved.  And a bloody good thing too.  It's fascinating to see how people can hate something that other people love, _often for exactly the same reason in both cases_.

I agree with Filter, incidentally, about GTA.  I'm stupid though -- I know that I don't like the GTA series but I STILL got suckered into buying GTAIV, which I played a few hours of and then gave up on.  Gah!


----------



## revol68 (Mar 5, 2009)

N_igma said:


> See I'm the opposite, I can whizz through all the 2D one's and love them but the 3D one's are too hard!
> 
> The Sims-utter shit.
> 
> ...



slagging off final fantasy and the first 2 resident evil games only further cements your image as an uncultured culchie! You probably drink harp as well!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2009)

don't see what the big deal with Halo is - no gore!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2009)

oh, I already said that


----------



## revol68 (Mar 5, 2009)

GTAIV is a joke, how the fuck it got scores of 10, it's just the same game reskinned from GTA3, driving from a to b and then taking part in some substandard combat/mini game is getting fucking old!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 5, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, I already said that




Worth saying twice. Dull game.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not interested in killing things unless their heads come off in a bloody mess


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

Sad to see nobody shared my hatred of Kick Off 2


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate all sports games, indeed any that involve any degree of skill at all


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

I like a lot of footy games.  But kick off 2 was near-uncontrollable yet at the time people said it was a masterpiece.

Then sensible soccer game along and put them all to shame.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2009)

What's that one that people get horribly addicted and you don't even play the game, just see the results?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> What's that one that people get horribly addicted and you don't even play the game, just see the results?



Eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2009)

Fantasy Football Manager or summat. Enjoyment from such a game is beyond me and will forever be beyond me


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah right.  People still are addicted to those things...


----------



## starfish (Mar 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Ah right.  People still are addicted to those things...



Must be. A mate of mine just sold a Mac version of season 2001-2 on eBay for £37.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

starfish said:


> Must be. A mate of mine just sold a Mac version of season 2001-2 on eBay for £37.



For heaven's sake!


----------



## isitme (Mar 5, 2009)

I've gotten hooked on football manager 08

i've just started again, got newcastle to 5th in the first season but now we are shit again in  the 2nd season


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

Same old newcastle then, eh...


----------



## isitme (Mar 5, 2009)

i know, i swear they programmed it in for all the best newcastle players to get injured


----------



## N_igma (Mar 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> slagging off final fantasy and the first 2 resident evil games only further cements your image as an uncultured culchie! You probably drink harp as well!



Haha get de fuck don't drink that shite! 

Seriously though, final fantasy? Zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, the Final Fantasy games are dull as fuck.  I remember my housemates used to play them for hours on end.  

Now Dungeon Master or Eye of the Beholder - THOSE are proper computer-based RPGs...


----------



## isitme (Mar 5, 2009)

i loved final fantasy, i love all those games, i get hopelessly addicted to stuff like that

breath of fire was a good one as well


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah but do you remember DM or EOTB?  Proper scary they were!


----------



## isitme (Mar 6, 2009)

i don't think i played either of them


----------



## loud 1 (Mar 6, 2009)

World of warcraft...

urgh


----------



## Spion (Mar 6, 2009)

Cluedo


----------



## rover07 (Mar 6, 2009)

Spion said:


> Cluedo



Was it Miss Scarlett, in the library, with the lead piping?


----------



## Spion (Mar 6, 2009)

Not me. I never touched her


----------



## Final (Mar 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Now Dungeon Master or Eye of the Beholder - THOSE are proper computer-based RPGs...



They reached their zenith with Baldur's Gate series IMO.


----------



## Silva (Mar 7, 2009)

Final Fantasy games (and 90% of all jRPGs) make me think of Indiana Jones. If _every_ fucking hero is carrying a sword, why can't someone shoot him in the fucking head before they get close?

I find all civilization games to be great in concept, but somehow awkward in execution. Except Colonization (which I love) and Alpha Centauri (one of my best games ever). 

PES2 for the PlayStation. Overcomplicated mess of controls with the occasional brilliant moment. PES 6 is ace, 'to.

Championship Manager until 3. Gigantic database hidden but with such data, most people I knew still had carbon copies of their teams from game to game and from each other


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2009)

Silva said:


> .
> 
> Championship Manager until 3. Gigantic database hidden but with such data, most people I knew still had carbon copies of their teams from game to game and from each other



I'll give my mate, who worked on them, your feedback.


----------



## chris_eepor (Mar 13, 2009)

Silva said:


> Final Fantasy games (and 90% of all jRPGs) make me think of Indiana Jones. If _every_ fucking hero is carrying a sword, why can't someone shoot him in the fucking head before they get close?
> 
> I find all civilization games to be great in concept, but somehow awkward in execution. Except Colonization (which I love) and Alpha Centauri (one of my best games ever).
> 
> ...




agreed, i also hate how in jrpgs the hero's are all whiney effeminite emo's


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, Fable was shite. Never bothered with the sequel because the original was so pants.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 14, 2009)

chris_eepor said:


> agreed, i also hate how in jrpgs the hero's are all whiney effeminite emo's



Oh that's one I've not seen before - editing a quote to link a smiley to a spam site!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 15, 2009)

Mario for me, you run along and jump.

I'll play it, but its more for the sake of old school kinda.


----------



## dylans (May 6, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> RE4 is the greatest game ever made by far


Agreed . I loved that game.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2009)

Silva said:


> Final Fantasy games (and 90% of all jRPGs) make me think of Indiana Jones. If _every_ fucking hero is carrying a sword, why can't someone shoot him in the fucking head before they get close?



sword chucks


----------



## boskysquelch (May 7, 2009)

All the GTAs...agin  so so so so bleddhi awful <insert shakey head...you have real cars to do that shit in...why deprive yerselves the reality?...smilie>


----------



## kerb (May 7, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Kick off 2 (Amiga).
> 
> Uncontrollable, piece of shit football game which everyone worshipped for no clear reason.



I remember that. Classic game 

It was Sensible World of Soccer that I found uncontrollable.


----------



## kerb (May 7, 2009)

Tomb Raider - Loved the first two because I was young and hadnt played games that looked or played like that before. Tomb Raider 2 in Venice was class. 

GTA- Vice City was the pinnacle of the series for me. Music, cars, storyline and introduction of motorbikes  After that they were just too samey. Most recent is brilliant as a game but about half way through I just put down the controller and havent picked it up in months.  Same game ad infinium. 

*saying that, if they had a zoo on a newer version I'd buy for that reason alone, just to unlock the animals and watch from a safe distance as they eat everyone...nom nom nom


----------



## boskysquelch (May 7, 2009)

kerb said:


> *saying that, if they had a zoo on a newer version I'd buy for that reason alone, just to unlock the animals and watch from a safe distance as they eat everyone...nom nom nom



I got "banned" from playing serious "games" with my "gamer" mates when I used to spend all my time shooting and running at the chickens in Counter Strike....and attribute that _experience_ with my _urges_ to get _close_ with "birdies" now also...ie <images....nsfw>


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 7, 2009)

Splinter Cell, god that was a dissapointment.


----------



## Telluride (May 12, 2009)

All those "Medal Of Honor" games were way too hard to the point of being annoying.


----------



## Daniel (May 13, 2009)

Maybe not hate but couldn't get into mass effect or fallout 3 properly.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 13, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> All the tomb raider games
> 
> Shit control system, shit level design, shit graphics; all they had going for them was a lass with unfeasible tits prancing about in small shorts. Even when I was a teenager I wasn't _that_ easily impressed ffs.



This

Plus Final Fantasy games, although that hasn't stopped me being stupid and buying a fair few of them


----------



## revol68 (May 14, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Maybe not hate but couldn't get into mass effect or fallout 3 properly.



the two best games of 2008, philistine!


----------



## Daniel (May 17, 2009)

revol68 said:


> the two best games of 2008, philistine!





I tried but on ME I got stuck on a shitty planet, and fallout I was to fussy with the stats to enjoy it, I will get onto them soon and hopefully appreciate the fuss.  I enjoyed Oblivion a lot more, so I assume I'll end up enjoying fallout once I get into it properly.


----------



## Daniel (May 17, 2009)

Oh and Bioshock as well, I didn't appreciate that like everyone else did.

I dislike all the big games


----------



## mattie (May 17, 2009)

I really can't get into football games.


I've nothing more to add at this point.


----------



## revol68 (May 17, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> I tried but on ME I got stuck on a shitty planet, and fallout I was to fussy with the stats to enjoy it, I will get onto them soon and hopefully appreciate the fuss.  I enjoyed Oblivion a lot more, so I assume I'll end up enjoying fallout once I get into it properly.



Odd, those games are far more engaging and approachable than that stilted bag of Tolkeinite shite that is Oblivion. I fucking hate goblins, elves and all that reactionary race balls, and that's before I even get to the games clunky fps meleé combat.


----------



## dylans (May 17, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Oh and Bioshock as well, I didn't appreciate that like everyone else did.
> 
> I dislike all the big games



I just took it back to blockbusters after playing it for about 20 minutes. Didn't like it at all.  Fear 2 is pretty good though, been playing all morning


----------



## Daniel (May 17, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Odd, those games are far more engaging and approachable than that stilted bag of Tolkeinite shite that is Oblivion. I fucking hate goblins, elves and all that reactionary race balls, and that's before I even get to the games clunky fps meleé combat.



I loved just running about doing the little side missions, the whole free roaming world and scenery, like I say I SHOULD like fallout but it just hasn't clicked with me 

I'm not a fan of goblins and shizzle usually either, I'm a shoot shit type of guy, so fallout should be my favourite game of all time on paper


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2009)

isitme said:


> i don't think i played either of them



They were fucking immense, you were walking around dungeons and it all looked like this (this is Dungeon Master in the pic, Eye... was marginally more sophisticated)







I know it doesn't look like much from that picture, but the atmosphere was something else.  The lights slowly got darker and darker and you had to keep making sure you had torches.  And you were reliant on magic and at the start you had to choose which characters to use from a dungeon gallery, and throughout the game the creatures would come towards you from far away and you'd first _hear_ them before you actually saw them, christ it was scary, never seen a newer game as scary as those.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2009)

Final said:


> They reached their zenith with Baldur's Gate series IMO.



Never played 'em as didn't have a PC at the time, sadly


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2009)

kerb said:


> I remember that. Classic game
> 
> It was Sensible World of Soccer that I found uncontrollable.



This makes no sense.

In Kick off 2, the ball didn't stick to the player, so you had to really faff just to get him to dribble for a second.  In Sensible it was so intuitive.


----------

